# Breakfast Addition Drink



## NicNak (Jan 28, 2009)

I didn't want to add the name to the title as I don't want to promote it cause my question is inquiring about the ingredients and if anyone knows if any of these ingredients are stimulants eg.  Caffeine, guranna etc.

It is the Nestle Milo.  It says it is an energy drink :fool:  I should have caught that before I baught it.

Ovaltine Malt Drink is another one, but I was unfamilliar with the brand name, so I baught Nestle cause I know of it

It is added to milk and suggested as a drink to have along with breakfast.  It promotes it for kids.

The reason I baught this, is I  have a hard time eating in the mornings.  Although I crave fluids.  I was kind of hoping of tricking my body into nutrients with a beverage in the morning.

Since being off work, I have lost about 15 pounds and I am concerned about the weight loss.

The ingredients are:

Milk Powder, Barley Malt Extract, Sugar, Cocoa, Sodium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Soy Lecithin, Vitamin A Parmilate, Thiamine, Hidrocloride, Ferrous Furmarate, Artificial Flavour.

The Nutritional Facts are:

Per 3 tablesoons

130 calories/5% fat 3g/Saturated 1.5g Trans .01g  8% total/ Cholesterol 5mg/ Sodium 150mg 6%/ Carbohydrate 20g 7%/ Fiber 1g 4%/ sugars 7g/ protein 3g/ vitamin A 80%/ Calcium 15%/ Iron 20%


The milk is not included in those values.

There is quite a bit of sugar, but I don't usually react to sugar, like I do with Caffeine or other stiumulant ingredients.

I am just wondering about this as I don't want to cause a panic attack or gitters from drinking this.


I have thought of Boost and Ensure, but they are quite expensive for me to afford currently.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 28, 2009)

*breakfast addition drink*

Hi NN,

When I read this, my only concern is that Barley, sugar and cocoa are pretty high on the list of ingredients (indicating that they're the primary ingredients of this thing).  All of these will trigger insulin release.

But, I will add that I'm biased -I prefer natural ingredients (nothing processed).  I'm not much of a bk person myself but, I'll do the following fruit smoothies:  half a banana with a cup of milk (with flaxseeds that have been ground - about a tblspoon) or, any frozen berry with either milk or, orange juice if you need the sweet part of it...that should reduce the sugars a little NN.  

Hope this helps a little?  Sorry hon - biased on the pre-packaged stuff


----------



## NicNak (Jan 28, 2009)

I could also add honey if I wanted to sweeten it too, right?

You just put that in a blender?


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 28, 2009)

- yes you can add honey to it if you need the sweetness and I put the whole thing in a blender.  I sometimes add ice cubes too.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 28, 2009)

> I have thought of Boost and Ensure, but they are quite expensive for me to afford currently.


BTW, at least in the U.S., Walmart sells less expensive generic versions of Ensure, but it's still not cheap, as you may already know.

Personally, I sometimes like to start the day with plain yogurt with fruit on the top -- without playing with the blender.


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 28, 2009)

> without playing with the blender as I hate cleaning it.


  Yes, that is definitely the drawback.   (NN - I also sometimes add plain yogurt (about 1/2 cup) just to give it consistency - forgot about that).


----------



## Halo (Jan 28, 2009)

NN,

Here is the official website for the Nestle Milo drink:

Nestle Milo 

I haven't read through it all but this part did seem encouraging



> As a low glycemic index energy source, MILO provides slow-release energy for hours after you drink it. It's a great way to start your day!



Too bad you don't live closer because I have a whole mini-fridge full of Ensure that you could have.  They kept making me drink it in the hospital but most days I just sent it home with my parents.


----------



## NicNak (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't stomach yougurt :yuck:  I wish I could, cause it is so healthy, but I guess I could blend it half with milk and yougurt and add honey to take the bitter edge off the yougurt.  

Now I am thinking :blush:

I had a juicer before, that was horrible to try and clean.  I did have a blender, but mom threw it out thinking I never would use it again :blush:

Maybe I will look into getting another one.  Maybe with the fruit smoothie in the moring it might get my appetite going a bit.

Thanks Jazzey  :hug: and Daniel :hug:

Hi Halo.

Thanks for the info.  I bet it was hard to even drink Ensure at the hospital when feeling blah.  I can't imagine.  When I feel sick that is the last thing I want is anything to eat.  Although I do tend to be able to take fluids better.

Thanks Halo :hug:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 28, 2009)

This looks interesting:



> Carnation Instant Breakfast is the cheapest supplement per serving, and in this author's opinion, the best tasting. So, all in all Carnation Instant Breakfast appears to be the winner as far as the four beverage comparisons go. The gold medal definitely goes to the low-fat yogurt and orange, however, for more nutrient dense ingredients, more fiber and vitamin C, a low-fat and high-calcium content, cheaper price and best taste. And besides all that—phytochemicals too!
> 
> The Scoop On Nutritional Energy Drinks: Ensure, Boost, Carnation Instant Breakfast  Resource


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 28, 2009)

It's a good article Daniel. 

I'll highlight one point from the article for NN:



> Carnation Instant Breakfast is the winner as far as lowest fat content is concerned (although 3-6 grams of fat in a meal or snack is not a lot no matter how you slice it). Kudos again to Carnation Instant Breakfast for boning up on the calcium content and having a non-fat dairy product and water as its first two ingredients.



Although yours isn't in the comparatives.  What the article does underline though is the lack of dietary fiber in these drinks.

Adding one more thing here - You've bought these already NN.  I'm of the viewpoint that, if you enjoy them, drink them.  They're not terrible for you.  While I don't have any real background on these things, I think having one of these is better than having no breakfast at all.  I've read a few articles recently where research has indicated that no breakfast in the morning could lead (possibly) to diabetes later in life...If you enjoy the drinks, go for it.  Unless they bring on the anxiety for you...


----------



## Mari (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a mini blender that has a small and large cup size. It is easy to clean and store and not very expensive if you shop around. You can experiment to find your own blend. My favorite is one sliced banana, a handful of frozen fruit (any fruit will do to fill the cup halfway). Next, a scoop of milk product (ice-cream / yogurt / milk) then fill the cup with favorite fruit juice and blend. :heart: Mari


----------



## NicNak (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you Mari.  I didn't even think of the frozen fruit.  They are easier to find this time of the year.  Some of the fresh stuff isn't so good this time of the year.  Great idea!

Thanks Mari :hug:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 28, 2009)

My favorite fruit for smoothies -- at least healthwise -- is frozen blueberries     And, when I was into smoothies, I would sometimes buy bananas when they were on sale then freeze them.

But, again, usually I am too "lazy" in the morning, so sometimes I will be easily satisfied with a glass of milk with something else...like maybe cookies ...but more likely fruit.    

There's also soup if you want liquids.  I've had leftover potato soup for breakfast, and it was okay   But yogurt soup is the only soup I think I would look forward to for breakfast.


----------



## NicNak (Jan 28, 2009)

Are you sure it wasn't Poutine Soup you had for breakfast Daniel :teehee:

I love cold fruit.  So freezing fresh bananas would be a great idea too!

Thanks Daniel.

Wow I am getting some great ideas here.  Can't wait to get a blender now to try them out


----------



## Daniel (Jan 28, 2009)

BTW, in case this is relevant:



> *2. Excuse: "I don't like to eat first thing when I wake up."*
> *Solution:* If you like to hit the snooze a few times every morning, breakfast may be the last thing on your mind. Remember you do not have to eat breakfast within 30 minutes of waking up. A healthy meal fuels the mind and body so just squeeze in a snack before lunchtime. Stock your kitchen or office with healthy, convenient foods and 100 percent orange juice.
> 
> FloridaJuice.com - Recipes - Best Life



In any case, be sure to buy Florida orange juice


----------



## NicNak (Jan 28, 2009)

Daniel said:


> BTW, in case this is relevant:
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, be sure to buy Florida orange juice



If you have a tree, you can mail me oranges and I can make my own juice :teehee:

When I visited Flordia, my friends Grandpa got up every morning and picked oragnes fresh and squeezed us all a fresh glass of juice!

It was awsome!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe you could make eggnog, too    I assume there are eggs in Canada, though they may be sold in bags


----------



## NicNak (Jan 28, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Maybe you could make eggnog, too    I assume there are eggs in Canada, though they may be sold in bags



:lol:

:haddock:  Silly Daniel.

They are sold in cartons here


----------



## Mari (Jan 29, 2009)

I am infracting Daniel and NikNak for excessive silliness and for making me laugh. :heart: Mari


----------



## NicNak (Jan 29, 2009)

The big benefit of Canada is I can get 3 litres of milk in bags!  and I don't have to lug a big jug of it aboooooot!  :teehee:

I will have lots of milk available for my smoothies


----------



## Daniel (Jan 29, 2009)

> and I don't have to lug a big jug of it aboooooot! :teehee:


So you can now milk your morning, eh? 

Below is a recipe with orange juice concentrate, in case the cartons of orange juice are too bulky 

Power Orange Smoothie


----------



## amastie (Jan 29, 2009)

I feel hopeless in helping you NN :blush:
But am very glad that others have


----------



## NicNak (Jan 29, 2009)

amastie said:


> I feel hopeless in helping you NN :blush:
> But am very glad that others have



:support:  Amasite :hug:  we all help out how we can.  It is no worries.  You have helped me out in many other ways.  :friends:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 29, 2009)

Free sample of Carnation Instant Breakfast (for Canadians only):

https://www.nestle.ca/en/products/brands/NBA/promo.htm
_
"Allow 4-6 weeks for delivery."_


----------



## NicNak (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Daniel.  See there are benefits to being Canadian 

I ordered some


----------



## Daniel (Jan 29, 2009)

Regarding smoothies, I just realized/remembered (after making a blueberry orange smoothie today) that one can make the smoothies in batches for the following morning(s). So forget what I said about morning breakfast blender bothersomeness 

Next time, I am going to add oats and :funky:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Strawberry-Oatmeal-Breakfast-Smoothie/Detail.aspx


----------



## Halo (Jan 29, 2009)

Just putting my two cents worth in....I am a big fan of Carnation Instant Breakfast (chocolate of course  )  

Let us know how you like it when you receive it.


----------



## NicNak (Jan 29, 2009)

I will, for sure Halo. Thanks for letting me know you like the chocolate one.  It will probably be my favorite too.   I ordered it today the sample.    I hope they send me Chocolate though :teehee:  or maybe it will be one of each flavour. 

Thanks Daniel for the link too!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 29, 2009)

> or maybe it will be one of each flavour.


The best one can hope for is a single packet and maybe a coupon


----------



## Halo (Jan 29, 2009)

Daniel said:


> The best one can hope for is a single packet and maybe a coupon



Better than nothing, in my opinion :2thumbs:


----------

